# Wild in Ireland



## Tinapow (Aug 2, 2019)

What is the craic for wild camping in Ireland?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 2, 2019)

Try motorhomecraic website...wilding is great over there.
Just got back after 5 weeks there.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

I live here and im as wild as you get,donegal is best for wilding with many places to stop,ask the nice lady at famine village and you will get a night if you do the tour.
Then theres the nat park and dunlewy centre which takes vans and has lecy .


----------

